# So young to go.



## jetta (Jan 6, 2011)

My Jetta died 29.12.10 from renal failure she was only 17 months old my first girl GSD she was the best , she was so loved and she loved so. Miss you Darlin.


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

My sincerest sympathies.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow so sorry for your loss.


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh my gosh that is way too young! I am so sorry you lost your darling girl.:hug:


----------



## ripsofie (Oct 28, 2010)

Awww! What happened? I am soooo sorry!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss. Jetta's pic in your profile is precious....
Run free Jetta:halogsd:


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, much too young to go.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

That is far to young to go. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

That is heartbreaking she was so young.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh I'm so sorry! Such a gorgeous girl, I'm sure you'll miss her desperately. Another poster, Dejavu, lost her 15 mos old girl this week to renal failure, too. I'm sure they're together now, happy and healthy


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

wow i'm sorry. Definitely too young. :hugs:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So very sorry!


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

jetta, I'm so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful girl. She certainly was very young. 
Many many hugs for you.

I do know that it's not easy, and words can only ease your pain so much, but I keep you and your baby in my thoughts.
I hope both your girl and mine are now playing together in Rainbow Bridge.

More hugs for you!


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss. I think it's so much worse when you lose one so young. Hope she found Poohbear at the bridge and playing happily.


----------

